

Turn Off The Premature Optimization - thecombjelly
http://thintz.com/essays/turn-off-the-premature-optimization

======
waqf
This article was a revelation to me. Because I already do (have always) run my
life exactly the way he describes, but it never occurred to me to be proud of
that. (I'm still not sure I _should_ be proud of it, but the article got me
thinking.)

I also don't set an alarm clock, because anything I can't wake up for is
probably less important than sleep.

~~~
kennu
Same here, except that I have to write down things that I have promised to do
and set the alarm clock when I have promised to be somewhere.

Everything else in life can be juggled freely, but promises have to be kept.
Personally I make so many of them that I have to keep track.

------
BoppreH
I'm trying to do the same, and I too found that you have to keep a list of
_some_ things.

My boss, for example, only gives me feedback on my work once a week. And when
he does, it's a three page report on what is going to change. (yes, I know...)

You can't do all in one sitting. You can't remember everything that is in that
report. So it passively sits in my inbox for a couple of days until I finished
the last item.

I think it all boils down to: keep a list of what you really have to, check
off items as soon as you can, ignore what is too far away.

